

11 Steps to Fight the "God Complex" - ojbyrne
http://lifedev.net/2008/07/god-complex/

======
thaumaturgy
Article was unmitigated crap. (FYI, I don't suffer from a "God Complex", I
relish every second of it.)

The author brings up these eleven points and then rebuts each one with a
paragraph of contradicting platitudes. Example from number 4:

"Sometimes, ignorance is bliss." ...OK so far, though I don't agree...

"There’s absolutely nothing wrong with wanting to constantly learn." ...Still
OK so far...

"However, becoming obsessed with knowledge can be damaging." ...Wait. Wouldn't
wanting to constantly learn sort of be pretty close to the same thing as being
obsessed with knowledge? So, there's absolutely nothing wrong with it, except
when there is?

If you think you need to step away from what you're doing and get some wider
perspective on things, or rejoin the real world, or whatever, then go for a
walk or do a little traveling or something. Don't bother reading articles like
this one.

